

Ask HN: Anyone heading out to Defcon or Blackhat this week? - abyssknight

I am finally taking the pilgrimage to Defcon this year. I'm curious if any of the HN readers are heading out as well. If anyone wants to meet up and/or talk shop feel free to drop me a line on Twitter or IM.
======
khafra
Tptacek is presenting at Blackhat; I'd had ironclad plans to finally attend
Defcon until my boss said I couldn't take vacation that week. Sadly, I don't
think the resentment will last long enough to fuel a successful startup.

------
HalcyonMuse
I went last year, and I'll probably be there next year, but I won't be there
this year, sadly.

------
qhoxie
I'll be there. We should consider organizing an HN meetup if attendance is
good.

